# Why Would Pigeons Drink Dog Pee ?



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I was just wondering weather anyone else has asked the same question as me if they have dogs and pigeons ?

Well my pigeons after the fly around the neighbour hood come back and do some routine pecking arond the yard but they also drink the dogs pee  

I dont know why they would do this does anyone else ?

Thanks Heather x


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Maybe their thirsty. Do you have wtere out for them? I have a dog and have never had that happen. I do have 2 watering stations out there for the feral flock.


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

*Hi*

They always hasve fresh water inside the shed and have a bath outside the shed for them but they do it everyday even though they know they have water in the shed and they can drink out the bath thats fresh water too


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

That can make them sick probably.

Try putting out a CLEAR bowl of water out when they fly so they can see the reflection of the water and hopefuly wont drink that pee (Also try to hose it away).

Sometimes even tho there is plenty of water around the pigeons dont know it because the bowl may be dark and they wont know water is in there so a clear bowl is best Or you can have water driping into the bowl so they hear the sound of water.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Heather-Mole!
I don't know why they do these kind of things. 
MIracle(my young pigeon) likes to eat cat hair ,he will go like crazy after it . I am always supervising him, what he is doing when he is out the cage. 
Karla


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Heather-Mole said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I was just wondering weather anyone else has asked the same question as me if they have dogs and pigeons ?
> 
> ...


I find this would be extremely difficult, actually nearly impossible Heather, as urine absorbs/soaks into the ground fairly rapidly. 

Cindy


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes, It does seem crazy. I have water tubs in the lofts and about the yard. There is fresh water in them at all times. But, I have three birds that will follow my dogs around, and as soon as one lifts his leg, the bird soaks it up.

At first I thought that the pigeons and the dog had just bonded. It was my husband that told me why the birds followed the dogs. I like the bonded idea so much better, but that is not the reason for the chumminess.

Now, I put the dogs on the side of the house there is a gated walk-way. It just has to be healthier for both pigeons and dogs.

Heather, I have no idea why the birds do this, but it happens here too.


Feather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Disgusting....but... I don't know if it has anything to do with it, but dog pee, has a lot of nitrogen in it, and that is what turns lawns brown. It is also an element found in living tissue, amino acids and protein, as such perhaps they are craving it?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nitrogen


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

*Hi Cindy*

Hey There

Just thought i'd let you know that it wouldnt be that impossible becuase its slabbing not grass and they always do it and it never makes them sick infact they drink it then eat a little then next thing i know there feeding there babys  

Heather


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Lacking Minerals*

HEATHER, Your birds are lacking minerals and the dog pee must have some mineral content that the birds need.When birds are feeding young they need minerals and electrolytes for the young and for them selfs.ELECTROLYTES have mineral salts.Don't think that grit is all they need, get a good mineral supplement and a good eletrolyte. I might add that letting the birds peck around on the ground is not a good thing as they will eat bugs that are intermediate hosts for worms,pillbugs ,woodlice,earwigs and snails all are intermediate hosts.Yes I know the birds look cute on the lawn. My birds are never aloud to go down on the lawn. They are permitted to be in one of three places, in the loft, on the landing board or in the sky..................GEORGE


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

I've had Pigeons for over 50 yrs. & NEVER seen or heard of this happening.... I'm Stumped.... Hap


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

George, 

Thank you so much for this information. I have many birds that have walked around in the yard for a long time. Do you have any tips on how to get them to stop now. I am at a loss, and would not know where to begin. Also, I was told that pigeons did not eat bugs, and because I never saw one with an actual bug in its' mouth, I believed this.

My birds get electrolites, and grit. Poor things...if they need extra minerals, what kind of suppliments should I use other that elect. and grit. I do not let the dogs out with the pigeons anymore, but they are just over the wall from each other. Other than spooking them, I wouldn't even know how to get them off the yard.

Help Feather


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

FEATHER, When I made that post I knew that I might be asked that question and it may be differcult to give a good answer. In my case I have race birds and when they are out I am always there and I will not let them come down on the lawn.But those that have pigeons as pets or show birds the problem may be harder to solve many of these birds are poor flyers and many of the pet birds can not fly at all (broken wings). With my birds the racers when they are young I shoo them back to the landing board they soon learn that is where they must be. With my show birds I have no problem they never are let out to fly. ......................GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

FEATHER, Pigeons will eat bugs its not their main bill of fare.I am sure you have seen the pill bugs , the that rolls up into a little ball about the size of a pea.Newly hatch snails are small and round in shape and look like small peas, and we all know that our pigeons are always pecking at things laying around. The mineral supplements that I use are VITAMINERAL by (natural granen),van-minvit8000 A by (vanhee),and ULTRA MEGA MINS the first two I give one table spoon in three different feed cups .The ULTRA MEGA MINS i sprinkel on the grit one or two tea spoons in each grit bowl. All three are in power form DO NOT mix with water feed them dry.There other supplements some of which come in liquid form....GEORGE


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

Feather:
In Pennsylvania, we have a bug you call the 'pincher bug' and they are EVERYWHERE. In the pigeon loft, they crawl around, and the pigeons are courious and they sorta 'play' with it. They pick at at it until it falls through the wire. BUT..... I have seen young birds eat them.  When I seen this, I got bug repeller from Foys. So, yes they do eat bugs. But.......this is the most bizzarist thing I've heard of. I was thinking, maby they do it for the salts as someone brought up. I let my dogs with my birds, (shes a chocolate lab) kinda odd combination, they sit on her back, but they never go to where they just did their business to drink it. If they need salts, get them WINSMORE from Foys.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank you George and Pigeonkid. I do have vitamins that I mix with water, but I was putting it in their water when the three were following the dog around. It was only three and at that time I had about 86 birds.

At this late stage in the game, I'm not sure I am going to be able to keep them off of the yard. It is going to kill me everytime I see one peck at something. But you know George, I wouldn't let children pick up anything off the ground and eat it. Not only that but my little pond attracks many wild birds. I'm doomed. Suggestions accepted.

Feather


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

FEATHER,Don.t worry you will just have to set up a worming program.Worm the birds every 3 or 4 months use a different wormer each time and I think that your birds will be fine...................................GEORGE


----------



## shanks2003 (Aug 31, 2011)

i have three dogs and after they have been outside i notice 3 or 4 pigeons fly down and drink the dogs urine, i don't know where the birds come from but have noticed they are ringed.


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

they might be very thirsty, but that is strange i have a small dog but its never happened to me before, until now iv never even new pigeons would do that


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just when you think you heard it all....lol.. nope...lol... sounds like they are tasting it..becasue to drink they suck in liquid and to do that it would have to be puddled or deep enough to get the beak in.. they may just be swallowing very little or just pecking at it. perhaps you can try putting apple cider vinegar in their water..it is acidic like dog pee...and perhaps they know it is good for them.??


----------



## Brooklynpigeon (Apr 2, 2012)

Heather-Mole said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I was just wondering weather anyone else has asked the same question as me if they have dogs and pigeons ?
> 
> ...


In my backyard today I found a pigeon drinking my dogs urine. It's pupils we're crazy dialated and he was looking up all weird and could not fly...


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Sounds like he was pissed off


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

First thing I wouldn't let my pigeon drink a dogs urine. Second does your dog crap in your yard, because if it does then I wouldn't let my birds even land on the ground (which like George I don't let my birds land on the ground anyway). You see a dog has gram negative bacteria in it's feaces, which can get your birds sick.
Kurps


----------

